
Old Thinking Permeates Major Journalism School - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.pbs.org/mediashift/2008/09/embedded_at_nyuold_thinking_pe.html
======
brandnewlow
Summary: In this article, a Mashable writer newly arrived at NYU journalism
school bemoans old-thinking in her professors and classmates.

Highlight: The comments are full of responses from established journalists,
who point out that her "work" for Mashable is largely just copy-pasting press
releases and lifting images from other sites.

The writer is really confused as to why she's the only student in her class
actively blogging somewhere.

The answers pretty simple, why write for free when you aim to get paid to do
it? That's the prevailing opinion among journalists. There's really no
equivalent to open source among journalists.

~~~
unalone
Blogging is still largely unprofessional.

I like that, to some degree. I like how informal blogs can get. But very few
bloggers are also good writers.

------
iigs
This article is depressing. Particularly:

 _Every single journalism class at NYU has required me to bring the bulky [New
York Times] newspaper._

This quote gives me visions of the Toy Story "Squeeze Toy Aliens", each with a
newspaper in their hands, waiting for a NYT Senior Editor to come down from
the sky and take one lucky student to a better place.

This article is obviously working a specific perspective and could be
projecting quite a bit of personal experience / opinion into things, but it
speaks volumes about the situation the paper media finds itself in.

~~~
brandnewlow
I think that's exactly how most students at journalism schools think. I went
to grad school with about 200 smart, young, clever, enterprising people, and
to the best of my knowledge, I'm the only one of them who's trying to do his
own thing after graduation. Many reporters are all about being "enterprising"
until it comes to who they work for, then they're happy to collect a paycheck
and work for the advertising guys in the back room who make more than them.

------
babyshake
I'm interested in seeing how journalism schools approach the unfolding Palin
Yahoo! e-mail account hacking story.

This could be a big story, it's happening right now, and it likely won't be
talked about. After all, it was just some hacker, not a serious journalist.

~~~
brandnewlow
I don't follow your logic. What the hacker did wasn't journalism, it was
breaking the law. Why compare the hacker to a journalist?

